# Red Lime Paste



## Hyun007 (Apr 25, 2016)

My young Paphiopedilum Helenae that i just bought had one leaf starting to go purplish brown fast at the tip. I reported it to the seller and he asked me to cut the infected area and put on red lime paste at the cut area. Does any of you in Asia use this as well. I decided to follow as told. The previous time i did not manage to save my Hirsutissumum which was more wide spread and killed the plant within a week even with aggresive cutting and spraying of hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2016)

Sounds like something you use in curry!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 25, 2016)

purplish brown?? I can't imagine what that is. lol

Can you clarify what this red lime paste is if you know??
never heard of it. 

By the way, pouring hydrogen peroxide only kills off whatever is on the surface. It won't help with anything that are inside the tissues doing the damage.


----------

